# برنامج Cadu 2.1.1 لعمل تفاصيل حديد التسليح للكمرات و البلاطات الخرسانية



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اليكم أحدث اصدار من برنامج Cadu و تم فيه مراعاة الاتى :-
1- ان يشتمل على تفاصيل حديد الكمرات و البلاطات المصمتة معا فى برنامج واحد
2- الالتزام بالكود المصرى فى أغلب الاحوال ، و فى حالة عدم النص على مواصفة بعينها ، تم الرجوع الى الكود الامريكى ACI بناء على طلب الكثير من الاخوة المهندسين ، ( حالة عدم مقاومة قوى القص بالكمرات عن طريق الحديد المكسح )
3- البرنامج به شرح مستفيض لكل خطوة من خطوات التشغيل باللغة العربية و اللغة الانجليزية
4- مساحة البرنامج صغيرة نسبيا فى حدود 12 ميجا
5- ضبط تفاصيل حديد تسليح الكمرات ليتم طباعتها بصورة أكثر دقة
6- قائمة المساعدة help كافية لتوضيح طريقة استخدام البرنامج
البرنامج موجود على الرابط :

Download

منقول للامانة​


----------



## نور الحبيب (27 أبريل 2011)

مش شغال يا بشمهندس


----------



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

click in here


----------



## دعبس للمقاولات (27 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم يا جماعة انا بحب الهندسة المدنية وعند والدى مكتب مقاولات وانا ريد اكون فى هذا المجال بشكل اكاديمى فالخبرة وحدها لا تكفى....وانا معاية بكالوريوس خدمة اجتما عية...اريد ان تدلونى كيف احصل على العلم والشهادات فى الهندسة المدنية....ان كانت دورات او غير ذلك............وجزاكم اللة عنى خيرا*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (27 أبريل 2011)

جـــــــــــــارى التحميل


----------



## نجانجا (27 أبريل 2011)

وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## onizuka (28 أبريل 2011)

you're welcom


----------



## بن دحمان (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## onizuka (28 أبريل 2011)

you are welcom


----------



## هاني علي 26 (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## onizuka (29 أبريل 2011)

you're welcom


----------



## onizuka (29 أبريل 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## vager (30 أبريل 2011)

thank you very mautch


----------



## onizuka (30 أبريل 2011)

u r welcome


----------



## onizuka (1 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (2 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (5 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (17 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (18 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## مهندس مهندس عراقي (18 مايو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## samky (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## onizuka (19 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## onizuka (19 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (22 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (23 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (25 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (26 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (27 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (28 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## الجطيلي (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (29 مايو 2011)

*احسنت واحسن الله اليك*​


----------



## محمد مصطفى عبا (29 مايو 2011)

مش عارف احمل من على اللينك دة حد يقولى بيتحمل ازاى


----------



## onizuka (29 مايو 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (30 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (31 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (1 يونيو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## ثعيلي (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hamada_top1 (2 يوليو 2011)

*you are welcom*​


----------



## onizuka (24 يوليو 2011)

tnx


----------



## gemygamal (24 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس ع المجهود الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسامة السقاف (24 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## onizuka (27 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## waleed nosseer (28 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## onizuka (28 يوليو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة السقاف (28 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله الف خــــــير*​


----------



## onizuka (21 أغسطس 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (22 أغسطس 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## A2011 (22 أغسطس 2011)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## onizuka (23 أغسطس 2011)

welcome


----------



## arahem (23 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## onizuka (28 أغسطس 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## aymanallam (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## omarsayed (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## amr awad (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## خضر سالم (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## onizuka (30 سبتمبر 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## onizuka (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## eng*aoudah (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو وضع رابط اخر ان امكن وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## onizuka (27 أكتوبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## wagih khalid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا يا هندسه*
:28:​


----------



## sayed2051 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا*​


----------



## onizuka (3 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## onizuka (21 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## e_aog1986 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## onizuka (22 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## onizuka (27 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (29 نوفمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez​*


----------



## onizuka (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez​*


----------



## onizuka (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكرك على المشاركة القيمة جدا أخي onizuka وفي انتظار (مواضيع) مفيدة وجديدة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## onizuka (4 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (10 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## علي حويرس (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس رواوص (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل والتدقيق


----------



## onizuka (12 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
جاري التحميل


----------



## onizuka (14 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (16 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (17 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (21 ديسمبر 2011)

your comment pliz


----------



## onizuka (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## م/حسام جودة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

kj:75::73::58:


----------



## م/حسام جودة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

okffokld


----------



## م/حسام جودة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

';kl njkh


----------



## م/حسام جودة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

نتانتنتنتن


----------



## م/حسام جودة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مننم5552522222222222222222222


----------



## م/حسام جودة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*



مننمن

أنقر للتوسيع...








[/quoمممنمنمنte]

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

what


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## taher.medany (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت يتم الرفع على اي موقع تاني عشان الموقع ده لايوجد بة كلمة تنزبل اصلا


----------



## onizuka (27 ديسمبر 2011)

its good click in the link here


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (30 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## cmf7355 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

يرجى تقديم شرح لو امكن عن البرنامج


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

ok later


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## engineeringmero (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهادي تنتون (3 يناير 2012)

الله اكبر عليكم


----------



## الهادي تنتون (3 يناير 2012)

;55
;


----------



## الهادي تنتون (3 يناير 2012)

,dk dhfalik]s


----------



## الهادي تنتون (3 يناير 2012)

الله اكبر عليكم


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (4 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (4 يناير 2012)

الرابط لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (7 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (8 يناير 2012)

*في إنتظار آراء أخرى*


----------



## onizuka (9 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (10 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (11 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (12 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (13 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (15 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## محمود علام (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا للمهندس / يسرى مصمم البرنامج و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (15 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## onizuka (16 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## onizuka (17 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (18 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------

